# something I don't understand



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

so, I was looking at a honda 1190 for sale, most control I can understand, but there is one thing I don't understand, and it is: why is there 2 side to the hydrostatic command?


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Falstaff said:


> View attachment 191067


what do you mean? its not for steering the blower, there is another lever for that


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

PhilThefarmer said:


> what do you mean? its not for steering the blower, there is another lever for that


I can't clearly see the icon by the lever in the horseshoe guide slot. In the center position the machine goes straight forward. Turn left, bring the lever to the left side of the horseshoe. Turn right, bring the lever to the right side of the horseshoe.......no??


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

What are the icons by the horseshoe shaped guide slot? Where is the L/R turn control?


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

I am talking about the lever on the far left of the control panel, with the big green N


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

PhilThefarmer said:


> I am talking about the lever on the far left of the control panel, with the big green N


Did you try contacting the seller?


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

OH!..... We are on the same page now. Man I looked hard for a blow up of the control section, nada. The key for me would be to read the iconology on the horizontal grey bar above that specific control. Just can't make it out.
What do we have? A neutral position a forward and reverse with varying degrees of speed. The question is what is the difference between the left slot and right slot. The orange and white colored square suggests to me that the machine can be moved forward or backwards with something either engaged or disengaged. My second guess would be a High/Low range for impeller/auger or ground speed. I'm still gonna dig on the web for more info. edit...close but no cigar...see below


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

Got it. 
Here ya go...


























HS1132 cuts. Appears to be a similar control station.
Link: Similar control station


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

PhilThefarmer said:


> what do you mean? its not for steering the blower, there is another lever for that


steering for the machine


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Falstaff said:


> Got it.
> Here ya go...
> View attachment 191088
> 
> ...


oh, nice, the side clutch lever was pretty easy to know, there was a picture of the snowblower with an arrow going left or going right, I was really wondering about the main shift lever, but thanks, now, for some reason, I want one of these, it just look cool with all of these lever and button etc


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

PhilThefarmer said:


> now, for some reason, I want one of these, it just look cool with all of these lever and button etc


Of course, the current model controls are somewhat different...


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

So it doesn't operate the Flux Capacitor? Well now I don't want it.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Northeast Dave said:


> So it doesn't operate the Flux Capacitor? Well now I don't want it.


I am not sure to understand what a flux capacitor is, explain pls


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

PhilThefarmer said:


> I am not sure to understand what a flux capacitor is, explain pls


I forgot that this is a Honda, it doesn't run on 1.21 Gigawatts.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Northeast Dave said:


> I forgot that this is a Honda, it doesn't run on 1.21 Gigawatts.


nope, it run on a honda 11hp gas engine


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Time to go Back To The Future in my DeLorean when times were simpler.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

PhilThefarmer said:


> nope, it run on a honda 11hp gas engine


Nice. You won't have to string a line from the library to catch a lightning bolt to fire it back up when you kill the engine.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Northeast Dave said:


> So it doesn't operate the Flux Capacitor? Well now I don't want it.


No, it operates the Oscillation Overthruster which opens the door to the 8th dimension. That allows it to pass through solid matter such as the EOD pile.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

One delorean
Cheap
Low miles
Only driven from time to time


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Lloyd on a clock. Like the original Lloyd on a clock.
1923 Safety Last
1985 bttf


----------

